

Tell-All Telephone - ugh
http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte-spitz-data-retention

======
ugh
Here is the accompanying article:
[http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2011-03/data-
protecti...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2011-03/data-protection-
malte-spitz)

